# acer 4730z



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a Acer 4730Z

The configuration is as follows:

*Model:* 4730z

*Processor: *

Intel® Pentium® dual-core mobile processor T3200 (1 MB L2 cache, 2.0 GHz, 667 MHz FSB, 35 W), supporting Intel® 64 architecture

*Ram:* 2 GB DDR2 667mhz upgradable to 4GB

*Chipset: * Mobile Intel® GL40 Express Chipset

*Hard disk:* 160GB Sata2

*Optical disk:*  8X DVD-Super Multi double-layer drive

Wi-fi, Integrated Acer Crystal Eye Webcam, Bluetooth 2+EDR, Lan gigabit ethernet, Modem 
5inone card reader, two usb ports, 88-/89-/93-key keyboard with inverted "T" cursor layout, 2.5 mm (minimum) key travel, Headphone/speaker/line-out jack
Microphone-in jack
Line-in jack
Ethernet (RJ-45) port

for additional details : 
*www.acer.co.in/products/product_explore_view.asp?pid=122&model=Aspire 4730z&cid=11

My first impression was total confusion. I don't know anything about linux. Moreover the linux that came with the laptop was in terminal mode. I wanted to install XP on this machine 
But the drivers are not supported by acer. But I managed to find them and install xp after a certain tweak to the bios.

Another aspect that bothered me was the angle of vision of the screen. At certain angles I thought the screen looked different. But knowledgeable persons informed me that that is an aspect with laptops.

Acer has not bundled any software for empowering technology and so many other software as given in their site or brochure. You can download it from their site. Almost all of them support vista only.

The video is very colorful and gorgeous. I have not played any games with it yet. The keyboard and other hardware looks and feels good enough. Since the screen is very glossy, if you use it outdoors, lot of dust particles could be seen in the screen. 

Along with the purchase they have offered carrybags free. We can select any free gift from among the following:

Nikon digital camera.
sony dvd player
apple ipod shuffle 2gb.

With all taxes and everything I got the above item for Rs.32750/-

Xp loaded fast enough and overall everything was smooth.

There are two speakers. But the output is somewhat tinny. The microphone recording was also not that good. Probably keeping the screen at 160 degree could have something to do with this.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 1, 2009)

@ Ramakrishnan.
Uh, did you happen to copy and paste everything from Acer's Website? I mean we could have done without so much info. A simple link to Acer's website would have done the job. Maybe its only me, but then again..

Anyways, nice purchase.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you. Yeah actually it is copy paste only.  Now I have changed it.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 1, 2009)

BTW I do think that you should post a handful of self-clicked pictures. 

Also, I'd recommend you to post the following specifications from Acer's Website.

1. Model No.
2. Processor
3. RAM
4. Chipset
5. Harddisk
6. Optical Disk
7. Wifi/Etc
8. Display
9. Sound
10. Ports.

And what freebie did you take? A carry bag? You could have taken the Ipod Shuffle.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 1, 2009)

I opted for the nikon digital cam. The dealer told me that it will be minimum 8 mp. Carry bag I got along with the laptop. Actually in the acer website, there is no mention of carry bag. But I got one. There is a price sticker on the bag whcih shows that it is worth Rs.3000(which I don't believe). But the bag is very good. Actually I went to buy 4530 which has Athlon procy. But the dealer told me that 4530 tend to get heated up and told me that 4730z better than 4530. I already own sony nw-1000 mp3 player and 80 GB apple ipod. So I didn't opt for ipod shuffle.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 1, 2009)

^ Yeah that was sensible, 8MP cam is good. But I would have gone for iPod Shuffle. I aint so much intrested in Cams.  And yeah, your lappy is better than 4530 other than where gaming is concerned. Yours aint that bad itself in gaming. GMA 4500HD is a new/good Gfx.

BTW, what do you plan to do with the laptop? Your usage pattern?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 2, 2009)

I am in the Accounting profession. IT is just a side passion with me. I intend to use the laptop for multimedia tasks like photoshop(I am not expert but I know something and I have some excellent video tutorials which I intend to put it in the laptop and learn. I also design small and utilitarian websites for corporates and others. I also have a lot of audiobooks on motivation, psychology, management, self-improvement etc. Moreover, I do some part-time free lancing on ROC compliance(most of them online), accounts work like society accounts, online income tax filing, online tds filing, etc.Even though I use ipod, sometimes I can also listen to them on the lappy while working. I travel daily for about 1 hour in train and sometimes I f get a seat, I can use that times to refine myself and hone my skills. My daughter is now studying for BMS(2nd year)  and I intend to put her in MBA course, and probably this lappy can also be used by her. Thank your for your constructive suggestions and feedback.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 2, 2009)

[offtopic]
^ Oh! You are big, I mean heck older than me! Infact, I am just 18 and joined MBBS this year. Anyways, cheers.

IronMan.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought the same model from US for 450USD (22000) but there is big difference in my config. I have full version of Vista Home *Premium* installed, with a very nifty feature called acer empowering technology.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 27, 2009)

What is the difference in config? Can you be specific?

The empowering technology is available in the indian model also.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm... I think the Lenovo Laptop someone here reviewed, with a similar config, seems a much better option considering Acer's Unique Warranty Service everyone keeps talking about. (I personally had no trouble with my AC713 monitor, but this is a LAPTOP we are talking about).


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 27, 2009)

@ sam9s

450 USD?  This is too much, why are things cheaper in the foreign countries when it should be the other way round?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 28, 2009)

450 USD too much ???, its comes to around 22000 for this product which I guess is close to 31000 here in India that too with the lunix version not the vista Home premium........correct me if I am wrong though.....



Ramakrishnan said:


> What is the difference in config? Can you be specific?
> 
> The empowering technology is available in the indian model also.



yes I put it wrong, config is same, only the OS differs.

*THIS* is the one I have....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2009)

^^Its linux not lunix 

Anyway, check this out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104892

Seems more VFM.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 3, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Its linux not lunix
> 
> Anyway, check this out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104892
> 
> Seems more VFM.




Oh man thank god you picked that, else I would have been stuck with my typo/////...lol


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 3, 2009)

> This is too much


By THAT, I meant its "too much" for us! Why should we always be paying more? The rich guys(read: foreigners)  have to pay lesser, why?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

BTW, how much does that Nikon cam cost ? 2B iPod Shuffle is like 3K max. I am surprised that this 8mp Nikon cam is an option instead of the Shuffle.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 7, 2009)

I have not yet received the cam from Acer. I have already sent them Rs.1249/- as charges for sending the same. So I am not sure whether it is 8mp or not. Whatever the shopkeeper told me( he told me it is 8 MP) I have mentioned above. Personally I also feel that 5.5 MP camera may be given. But the offer is over, I think.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 16, 2009)

update:

I installed windows 7on this on another partition. It didn't ask for any drivers. Everything is working very smoothly. 

I also got the promised gift from Acer Bangalore.It is Nikon Coolpix L18.


----------



## drsharma (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all..! I bought Acer 4730z on 19th march 09...now how can get my free gift…I did not find free gift mention anywhere…please help.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 23, 2009)

drsharma said:


> Hi all..! I bought Acer 4730z on 19th march 09...now how can get my free gift…I did not find free gift mention anywhere…please help.



you may contact :

Acer Claims Processing Cell(Special Festive Offer),
Acer India Pvt Ltd,
No 873 Second Floor ,
80 Feet Road,
Indiranagar Bangalore 560038.

email to claims_coordinator@acer.co.in or fax to (080) 40708686.


----------

